# Opinions on Yuasa rotary table



## chucksterock (Sep 12, 2017)

I have been watching Craigslist for a rotary table for my Bridgeport and what's listed as a 12" rotary table.  The images are quite small but the tag says yuasa.  The guy is only asking $200.  Could this be a bargain?


----------



## mikey (Sep 13, 2017)

Might help to provide a link. Yuasa makes really good tools in general and their rotary tables are well thought of. Yuasa does make horizontal only as well as horizontal/vertical rotary tables and other kinds of powered tables. Before anyone can give you input, we need to see what you're looking at.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 13, 2017)

chucksterock said:


> I have been watching Craigslist for a rotary table for my Bridgeport and what's listed as a 12" rotary table.  The images are quite small but the tag says yuasa.  The guy is only asking $200.  Could this be a bargain?


Be aware that you will likely need lifting equipment to place and remove that size table on and off the mill.


----------



## chucksterock (Sep 13, 2017)

Here's a link:

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/12-rotary-tablefor-bridgeport/6303643375.html


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 13, 2017)

looks like a good deal. But as Bob said, be aware that it will be very heavy and you will need a way to lift it on and off the mill.


----------



## seasicksteve (Sep 13, 2017)

I saw that I think if its in good shape that is a great deal. Thats going to be a heavy dude. I have a yuassa spacer and indexer I like them


----------



## mikey (Sep 13, 2017)

Yup, that's a Yuasa horizontal/vertical rotary table and if it is intact, that is a smoking deal. As everyone cautions you, that table weighs almost 150#; you might need a hoist. Do you really need something that big?


----------



## chips&more (Sep 13, 2017)

Do you even need a rotary table? I have a 12” heavy sucker. Have not used it in decades, just sits on the bottom shelf. I do work arounds (and I'm not talking CNC). I have not needed a rotary table in decades. I do use a Hardinge 5C indexer all the time. But, if you are a toolaholic, then you need not ask, just get it, it’s a very good price…Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 13, 2017)

The price is good, but so are big rotary tables around here.  I bought a cast iron surface plate from a guy near here who is also trying to sell half a dozen or more rotary tables of around that size and a little bigger.  He bought them as a lot and was trying really hard to sell me one, and would have bargained, they weren't moving.  Since CNC, they are just about obsolete in industry, and there are lots of them for sale that do not move because most hobbyists don't want to deal with the weight.  Still, Yuasa makes a quality rotary table, and it is a useful tool.  Reflect on what you really plan to use it for, and the logistics of storing and moving it, then check it out closely before laying your money on the table.


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 13, 2017)

That is a smoking deal on a most excellent quality table.

I store mine close by so I need only crank the mill table way over to slide the rotary table into place.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 14, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Do you even need a rotary table?


 I have an 8" table and use it a lot for projects.


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's my first fabrication on a mill, an end fitting for a 4" diameter sailboat boom. Used my Troyke rotary table to do much of it.







[/url][/IMG] 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice job,bet that would have been pricy.


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 15, 2017)

Sb--thank you.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Years ago, maybe the 1950's and 1960's, we used to make fun of stuff made in Japan, but machine tooling was actually pretty good, including Yuasa branded stuff.   Agree with the others as far as need and scale are concerned.  But don't be afraid of the quality of the tool.


----------

